# 2014 Philippine Polo Games



## dolina (Apr 14, 2014)

2014 Alabang Country Club Chairman&#x27;s Polo Cup by 500px.com/dolina, on Flickr


----------



## dolina (Apr 14, 2014)

2014 Alabang Country Club Chairman's Polo Cup by 500px.com/dolina, on Flickr


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi dolina.
Nice shot, pure raw power in mid flight, nice! 

Cheers Graham.



dolina said:


> 2014 Alabang Country Club Chairman&#x27;s Polo Cup by 500px.com/dolina, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Apr 15, 2014)

dolina said:


> 500px.com/dolina, on Flickr



Beautiful shot Dolina. Lovely light. Well done.


----------



## dolina (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks Graham and Click


----------



## dolina (Apr 16, 2014)

Here's the black & white in color.




2014 Alabang Country Club Chairman's Cup by 500px.com/dolina, on Flickr

ƒ/2.0
200.0 mm
1/1000
100
Off, did not fire
Aperture-priority AE


----------



## dolina (Apr 17, 2014)

Something taken last month. I only found the time to edit it.




Feb 2, 2014 by 500px.com/dolina, on Flickr

ƒ/7.1
400.0 mm
1/80
100
Off, did not fire
Shutter speed priority AE


----------



## dolina (Apr 18, 2014)

2014 Alabang Country Club Chairman's Cup by 500px.com/dolina, on Flickr

ƒ/2.8
400.0 mm
1/640
320
Off, did not fire
Aperture-priority AE


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 18, 2014)

Love the look from both lenses: 200 + 400. Awesome. Thanks for sharing dolina 



dolina said:


> Here's the black & white in color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

